# What was YOUR first car????????



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

I like to hear people recall their first car, the car that was YOUR ride! Not the shared family "truckster" though that counts if if was given to you outright! I guess I should go first. I had a new Camaro (before anyone laughs, this was before it became a Mullet car!!!!) Red, gray interior, V8 5.0. Even in the 80's most new cars did NOT have great sterios! So, this had an Alpine (after-market) Alpine tape deck, equalizer, and some blow out your eardrums speakers!!!! OH YES! I LOVED the thing! Teenager in a fast red sports car BABY!!!!! Naw....I never got ANY tickets...cough...cough. SO what was YOUR first set of wheels?


----------



## Tripel (Feb 17, 2009)

1992 Mazda 626, green 4-door. Wooo.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 17, 2009)

1938 Buick Special, Straight-8 Dynaflash. Everything original except the crankshaft and rod bearings, which I replaced.

And later I added an 8-track to it. It was a luxo land yacht.


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 17, 2009)

A 1984 Buick Skylark. 

My Bill is going to love this thread.


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> 1938 Buick Special, Straight-8 Dynaflash. Everything original except the crankshaft and rod bearings, which I replaced.
> 
> And later I added an 8-track to it. It was a luxo land yacht.


Vick....my MAN! NICE!!!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Feb 17, 2009)

1995 Mustang, dark green. I liked it. Now I'm on my second car, a 2005 Honda Civic, blue.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 17, 2009)

1952 GMC 3/4 ton pickup. Straight six Loadmaster engine. I could pull a mountain down with that baby. Its name was 'General Mac'.


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> 1952 GMC 3/4 ton pickup. Straight six Loadmaster engine. I could pull a mountain down with that baby. Its name was 'General Mac'.


Sweet!


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 17, 2009)

1977 Ford LTD+ brown station wagon

No dissimilar to this, although mine was brown with the wood panels:


----------



## SpokenFor (Feb 17, 2009)

When I first learned to drive my parents owned a Chevy Citation. I drove it 90% of the time and so it was considered "mine." When I bought my very first car, I bought another Chevy Citation. I had to sell it when I joined a Christian drama team for 2 years. When I finished my tour I bought another.. Chevy Citation.


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 17, 2009)

Datsun B210, fast back with louvers. This one doesn't h ave louvers, and mine was white.


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 17, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> 1977 Ford LTD+ brown station wagon
> 
> No dissimilar to this, although mine was brown with the wood panels:



Hey, isn't that the Brady wagon?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know, but I can say that the V-8 in it made it go much faster than Mr. Brady would go.


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> 1977 Ford LTD+ brown station wagon
> 
> No dissimilar to this, although mine was brown with the wood panels:


Fred, for most people I might call down a "lame" ODDLY....I can see you pulling it off with a "cool-factor"!


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 17, 2009)

This was mine - same color scheme even. 




1977 Cobra, complete with the 5-liter 140 horse V8. I'd say it was a good thing gas was cheap then (in 1987 when I bought it)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 17, 2009)

This was my first car:


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> This was mine - same color scheme even.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Todd!!! THAT rocks!


----------



## NDHSR (Feb 17, 2009)

1986 Jeep Cherokee with bald tires and no A/C. The engine would cut off if i turned the steering wheel too far left, but not to worry i could start it back up while still in drive.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 17, 2009)

New 1969 Dodge Dart 340 Swinger (only the back tail stripe was white)


----------



## Richard King (Feb 17, 2009)

Well the very first was a car none of you will have ever heard of.
It was a Morris Minor. 
A guy gave it to me for hauling junk off his vacant lot.
Morris Minor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I loved that thing but gradually my dad fixed up an old Willy's Jeep and I moved up to that.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 17, 2009)

A 1993 Ford Explorer Eddie Bauer package, received it in 2000 and drove it till 2002 before the transmission pooped out; I've had a 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee since 2003.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 17, 2009)

1990 Mazda B2600 4X4 . I loved it, and would still have it...if I didn't flip it 6 times and wrap it around a tree 8ft. off the ground.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 17, 2009)

VW 411 station wagon don't remember the year 60 somthing. Air cooled, no heat, no de ice. Strangely enough I miss that car. It was indestructable, I ougta know, I tried to kill it many times.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 17, 2009)

I am not sure whether to be impressed or annoyed at Todd's first car...

But I am still on my first, actually--a '94 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS (manual). It's a fun ride with great gas mileage (30 mpg when I am driving faster than I should). It's only drawback--which is actually God's providence, I'm sure--is that it doesn't accelerate as fast as I'd like it to!


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 17, 2009)

Flipping cars is bad. At least from what I've seen, it rarely turns out well. 

The first car I bought, worked on and wish I still had was a '71 El Camino with 350, HD 3 speed auto, limited slip. We put a shift kit in the tranny and a mild cam in the engine, along with tri-ys and electronic ignition. The back window had "El Camino" sandblasted across the top and Pam got my seats reupholstered. The exhaust had regular turbo mufflers and the wheels were stock, with 14" rims (it wasn't a SS). For some reason it came bored 10 over from the factory. It was a sleeper, and I had lic plates that said, "POSSUM." 




It looked a lot like this one.


----------



## APuritansMind (Feb 17, 2009)

1972 Chevy Vega Hatchback. The body was rusted around the windshield and the dashboard got wet in a few places when it rained!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 17, 2009)

Richard King said:


> Well the very first was a car none of you will have ever heard of.
> It was a Morris Minor.
> A guy gave it to me for hauling junk off his vacant lot.
> Morris Minor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> I loved that thing but gradually my dad fixed up an old Willy's Jeep and I moved up to that.


 
I had a high school teacher with one of those. It was really cool.

My math teacher had a BMW Isetta. A three wheeler.


----------



## Tripel (Feb 17, 2009)

Fascinating thread. I am learning a lot about some of you by your cars. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 17, 2009)

2002 Trailblazer that I almost totaled ($18,000 in damages!) driving to church in the snow.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> Datsun B210, fast back with louvers. This one doesn't h ave louvers, and mine was white.



I had one of those! it was my fourth car, green with the louvres. Kewl (that is the proper spelling. So there.)

My first car was a 1948 Desoto. It was green, suicide 4door with a fluid drive. Fluid drive was interesting- it had a torque converter, but they didn't yet know exactly what to do with it.

I found the car in a basement of an old garage in Long Beach, CA. It was brought in for service for it's 500 mile check-up back in '49... and never picked back up. It was absolutely in original factory mint condition, down to the tires! There's a picture of me standing beside that car perched next to the TV in the front room. Perhaps I can scan it sometime and post a photo.

Theognome


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 17, 2009)

1971 Chevy Nova. Looked just like this except for the fancy wheels and hood. Same color and all.


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Brad. Now that's a rod.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 17, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> VW 411 station wagon don't remember the year 60 somthing. Air cooled, no heat, no de ice. Strangely enough I miss that car. It was indestructable, I ougta know, I tried to kill it many times.


My best friend had one of those. I can still remember the smell of whatever that straw-like material was that they stuffed the seats with. Gave the car a unique odor, I think all older VW's smelled like that.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 17, 2009)

> I found the car in a basement of an old garage in Long Beach, CA. It was brought in for service for it's 500 mile check-up back in '49... and never picked back up. It was absolutely in original factory mint condition, down to the tires! There's a picture of me standing beside that car perched next to the TV in the front room. Perhaps I can scan it sometime and post a photo.



Please do! My Pappa owned a 1948 Desto. It was beautiful. It was a dark purple, so dark that it looked black. We used to string cane poles under the running boards and go to the fishing hole. We owned it after Pappa died.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 17, 2009)

Brad said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > VW 411 station wagon don't remember the year 60 somthing. Air cooled, no heat, no de ice. Strangely enough I miss that car. It was indestructable, I ougta know, I tried to kill it many times.
> ...




Indeed, a unique smell. Even the pine tree shaped air freshener couldn't hide the aroma.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Feb 17, 2009)

My 1st was alot like this except it had John Deer stickers and "Mega Equipt. Co" painted on the side. It was a work truck a family friend gave my dad for free and he gave it to me. 1985 Chevy Custom Deluxe with a 350 V8.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 17, 2009)

1990 Fiat Uno

Small, nippy and only £100

Shame about the clutch, the gearbox, and the brakes...


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 17, 2009)

1966 1/2 Ford Mustang. My Dad bought it in '69. I got it in '73. Finally sold it to my nephew in '91. He blew up the engine in '96.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 17, 2009)

Blue 1986 Cadillac DeVille with just over 50,000 miles on it.


----------



## TimV (Feb 17, 2009)

A Honda 150 motorcycle.


----------



## coramdeo (Feb 17, 2009)

'49 Dodge pick up in School bus yellow...left over form mt dad's Texaco Truck Stop, signage and all.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 17, 2009)

Opel Astra 1.6 I year 1994


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 17, 2009)

I had a VW bug. Sigh. Sometimes a dream of owning one again.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 17, 2009)

1987 Black Ford Ranger (2wd, 5-speed)


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 17, 2009)

My first car was a 1978 Ford Thunderbird which I bought for $1500 cash. White on the outside and maroon on the inside. What a boat it was! I once hit a deer with it and the only thing that busted was the blinker light! LOL! I do believe it was made out of solid steel but what a smooth ride it was! It did have it's down side...used more oil than gas, but hey, I just figured I always had clean oil! I still love that car more than any other car I've had since and always will. Reminds me of when I was young and carefree...riding down the road with my windows down and my radio playing '80s soft rock. That's when I was still very naive...I didn't get my license until I was 19yr old...but that's a whole other story!


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 17, 2009)

Let's see here, my _first_ car? Ah! Here we go:


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

jwithnell said:


> I had a VW bug. Sigh. Sometimes a dream of owning one again.


The Bug is a classic!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 17, 2009)

Chevy S10 pick up in 1988


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 17, 2009)

Mine was a hunk of junk also known as the 1980 Ford Pinto. It was the last year Ford (mercifully) made the monstrosity, and it was powder blue. After it was wrecked (twice), it was followed up by the far superior Dodge Aspen. No, I did not get the rich Corinthian leather seats.


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

ReformedWretch said:


> Chevy S10 pick up in 1988


ADAM!!!!!!!


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 17, 2009)

1971 Ford Maverick. Stripped down. Bad brakes... Had been used by Ford for dynamometer testing and was then offered for sale on Ford's B Lot.

First car I ever drove, though, was my mom's 1960 Mercury Monterey. My grandfather had owned it first and then he gave it to her. It was an old car when I started driving, but it was a great one. I was barely 4'9" and weighed 85 lbs. at the time & so I sat on two cushions & had two behind me in order to see over the steering wheel. But this thing would take a bunch of my friends and me from northwest Detroit over to Windsor, ON in about 16 minutes flat (it was *just a tad easier* to go through customs back then) - . The car was "tan greased lightning," and _it could_ _fly real low._ Here's a pic of an ad for the '60 Monterey:


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 17, 2009)

'72 Chevy Nova


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 17, 2009)

A 1974 Chevelle Malibu Classic. 400 smallblock w/4 barrel. Bright metallic green with white ragtop. Jacked-up rear with racing slicks. Chrome sidepipes. Killer stereo & amp with DLK Powerdome speakers. And dual whip antennas on the rear fenders.

The car I really wanted was a 1969 Chevelle SS with a punched out 454 and a blower.
Maybe someday.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 17, 2009)

Powder blue Ford Fiesta stick shift. It was a late 70's model. The boxy one. I used to drive it up to Steven's Pass in 2 ft of snow to go skiing. It was a good little car. My dad made the down payment I paid $87 a month for about a year and a half to pay for it. I was proud.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's a pic of a 1948 Desoto Custom. Mine was dark green instead of dark blue, and mine also didn't have the luggage rack. Other than that, it's the same car.






Theognome


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 17, 2009)

'87 Chevy Cavalier; yellow; 4 cyl; auto........

But, the 2nd was most awesome!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 17, 2009)

1984 Ford Tempo (mom's hand-me-down) which I flipped in less than a year. That was 1993.


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

I WONDER....what our ADMINS. had as their first car??? What do guys think Papa-Bear (Rich) had????


----------



## Nate (Feb 17, 2009)

1990 Cutlass Calais Quad442. Man, not many feelings like getting your first set of wheels. Good memories.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

etexas said:


> I WONDER....what our ADMINS. had as their first car??? What do guys think Papa-Bear (Rich) had????



I know that it was yellow and had TONKA on it.

Theognome


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

NateLanning said:


> 1990 Cutlass Calais Quad442. Man, not many feelings like getting your first set of wheels. Good memories.


Oh yes! The first car!!!! That is a great day! You know, the thing is you always love that first car.


----------



## Nate (Feb 17, 2009)

etexas said:


> NateLanning said:
> 
> 
> > 1990 Cutlass Calais Quad442. Man, not many feelings like getting your first set of wheels. Good memories.
> ...



Right!! That first car gave me WAY more trouble than my first girlfriend (cost more money too!)... but I kept the car MUCH longer!


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

NateLanning said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > NateLanning said:
> ...


My first girlfriend was few months older and got her car first, I got my car, and we fell apart, never really missed her, loved that car!!!!


----------



## Mark Hettler (Feb 17, 2009)

1968 Dodge Coronet. Built like a tank and guzzled gas like one too, but gas was only 35 cents a gallon.


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

Any Gremlin people here?


----------



## Grymir (Feb 17, 2009)

No gremlins here. My parents had a Ford Pinto station wagon I had to drive untill I bought my first car for $900. A 1972 Opel Manta. Looked just like below, except mine was blue!!







Crager looking rims were stock. 1.9 liter 4 banger that got a whopping 100 hp. Fast car. I had a 8-track portable stereo that I put in the back seat. It took up all of it too! Until i got a cassette stereo in it. Then I would put my home stereo speakers into the back. What a great sounding car. And all I listened to back then was Rush (The group, not Mr. Limbaugh). I loved that car.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 17, 2009)

My first car was a metallic brown 1973 Plymouth Fury III with a vinyl top. My dad sold it to me for $1 so I could drive it back and forth to high school. The mileage on that car was terrible, about 5 mpg, but I didn't care gas was cheap in back then.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 17, 2009)

1976 AMC Pacer, maroon, with the pointee hubcaps. 


Looked exactly like this one, but with more faded paint.


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

FUNNY STORY. A friends Dad told him he would get him a new car his choice (with a reasonable price) if he pulled up his GPA, Pat (my Bud) lived up to his end and told his Dad he wanted a Grand National. His dad, exited about the high GPA and the choice of a Buick said OK. ALL WAS well until Papa got the insurance! You guys rember the Grand Nationals of the mid 80's? THEY WERE FAST! The only happy moment for his Pop. Pat wrecked it. He bought him a Mazda with a "little" less kick! That GN was a FUN car! I once opened it up so fast I got tunnel vision! Things whip by so fast the ONLY clear spots you see are straight ahead and a area in the rearview scary, but it was a rush!

-----Added 2/17/2009 at 10:05:33 EST-----



Theognome said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I WONDER....what our ADMINS. had as their first car??? What do guys think Papa-Bear (Rich) had????
> ...



LOL!!! NO! I see Rich with some kind of Amercan Muscle Car.....


----------



## BertMulder (Feb 17, 2009)

1972? (I think) Pontiac Astre. Orange

Blew the head in it twice.

For driver's ed I drove a Camaro. Was spitting gravel in the school parking lot when I first took off in it.

My second car was one of those Ford Fiesta's. Ford imported them from their German plant to replace the Pinto when it was taken off the market.

The first car I drove regularly was one of those big boat Ford LTD stationwagons. My dad's car.


----------



## KMK (Feb 17, 2009)

'78 Dodge "Little Red Truck" with a 'Coors' sun shade in the rear window!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 17, 2009)

1974 Chevrolet Impala Coupe lt Blue w/white roof,350ci 2bbl. with a Pioneer 8 track,Man I miss that car!!,Impala's are the Bomb!

My dad gave it to me as a gradPresent,He bought it for 400 bucks. we put some metallic tape on the rust spots and rebuilt the engine SweetYou can fit like 4000 high school kids in it.I think my old school Stryper heavy metal mullet is growing back just thinking about it


----------



## Honor (Feb 17, 2009)

I had a 1989 Ford Mustang Hatchback electric blue.
Man I loved that car... I cried for a week straight when my husband traded it in. It was the greatest car. It taght me lots of lessons. Like:
1.) if your muffler falls off while driving down the road you can not pull over and pick it up with your bare hands. 
2.)Duct tape will not hold a muffler on but wire coat hangers will. 
3.)Putting pennies in the electric cigerette lighter will blow a fuse (my ex-boyfriend did that)
4.) stars look brighter when you lay in the back with the hatchback up
5.) Nothing compares like your first car. 
6.) the heart longing for your first car NEVER goes away.


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

Honor said:


> I had a 1989 Ford Mustang Hatchback electric blue.
> Man I loved that car... I cried for a week straight when my husband traded it in. It was the greatest car. It taght me lots of lessons. Like:
> 1.) if your muffler falls off while driving down the road you can not pull over and pick it up with your bare hands.
> 2.)Duct tape will not hold a muffler on but wire coat hangers will.
> ...


Well stated!


----------



## Honor (Feb 17, 2009)

btw I took my driving test in my dad's Ford F150 with the extended bed. I ran over EVERY cone and could not parallel park but the guy who was the instructor asked for my number I gave him my number (it was my number but one digit off) and he passed me.


----------



## Craig (Feb 17, 2009)

My first car...a 1983 Chevrolet Caprice. White, bondo, and white walls, of course!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 17, 2009)

Honor said:


> I had a 1989 Ford Mustang Hatchback electric blue.
> Man I loved that car... I cried for a week straight when my husband traded it in. It was the greatest car. It taght me lots of lessons. Like:
> 1.) if your muffler falls off while driving down the road you can not pull over and pick it up with your bare hands.
> 2.)Duct tape will not hold a muffler on but wire coat hangers will.
> ...



OK, let me reiterate. I had a piece of JUNK known as the Ford Pinto. Therefore, there are various elements above that I just cannot agree with.

1) Yep. But it's so much cooler if it just sort of drops and drags along behind you. You keep wondering, "What's that sound?"
2) Yep. Been there, done that! Worked like a charm!
3) N/A
4) Never had a hatch.
5) This may be true, but only because nothing was quite the hunk of junk that Pinto was. The back seat collapsed the first time someone sat in it. The trunk leaved. It burned oil like an Iraq oil field. It had Kraco speakers. Nuff said.
6) That longing turned out to be indigestion, and it went away once I "moved up" to the Dodge Aspen. I do have a scar on my chin from one of the two accidents the Pinto suffered, when the windshield exploded; that scar didn't go away. 

Just kidding with you, Honor. We Georgia folks have to stick together. If I had a Mustang for my first car, I'd probably have been happy too.

Instead, I get a Pinto.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 17, 2009)

> It had Kraco speakers. Nuff said.



 Man, I hadn't thought about Kraco stereo junk in a thousand years! Blew many a K-Mart-bought Kraco speaker m'self back in the day. That stuff was rank!


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

etexas said:


> LOL!!! NO! I see Rich with some kind of Amercan Muscle Car.....



A muscle car? Have you actually _seen_ Rich?

Theognome


----------



## Honor (Feb 17, 2009)

Tim... it's cool man I would probably be bitter too if I had driven a pinto...


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

Theognome said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!! NO! I see Rich with some kind of Amercan Muscle Car.....
> ...


Rich JUST strikes me as someone who would have had a muscle car.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2009)

My first car was a '63 Mercury Monterey. 






-----Added 2/18/2009 at 12:33:02 EST-----

And the one I had was exactly like this one.


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

Ivan said:


> My first car was a '63 Mercury Monterey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ivan! I like it! Nice!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2009)

It was a fun car. Was a little slow at the line but it could really go! And with the rear window that went down, it helped with ventilation. There was no A/C in mine, and just an AM radio.


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

Ivan said:


> It was a fun car. Was a little slow at the line but it could really go! And with the rear window that went down, it helped with ventilation. There was no A/C in mine, and just an AM radio.


Rear window went down? Cool!


----------



## Albatross (Feb 18, 2009)

1990 Jeep Wrangler. It was a great first car in high school but not a great car going to and from college. A highlight of our time together......the ant infestation.


----------



## Honor (Feb 18, 2009)

Ivan said:


> It was a fun car. Was a little slow at the line but it could really go! *And with the rear window that went down, it helped with ventilation.* There was no A/C in mine, and just an AM radio.



dude... you fogged out the car??? mad props


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2009)

Honor said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > It was a fun car. Was a little slow at the line but it could really go! *And with the rear window that went down, it helped with ventilation.* There was no A/C in mine, and just an AM radio.
> ...



Don't get it. Fogged?


----------



## Honor (Feb 18, 2009)

you said the rear window helped with ventilation... 
fogged out means like you were making out and the car got all steamy or you were smoking with the windows rolled up and... oh never mind it was a joke... sorry.


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

Honor said:


> you said the rear window helped with ventilation...
> fogged out means like you were making out and the car got all steamy or you were smoking with the windows rolled up and... oh never mind it was a joke... sorry.


Jessica, Ivan was a wild one in the day! we don't know WHY he need that roll down back window! Hmmmm


----------



## Honor (Feb 18, 2009)

man... now my mind is wandering... I think I'm having flashback clips of That 70's Show....LOL


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

Honor said:


> man... now my mind is wandering... I think I'm having flashback clips of That 70's Show....LOL


I think a car with a roll down back window would be sort of a Tommy Chong dream car!


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

etexas said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...


RICH! Solve a dispute I say you had a cool muscle car....he thinks you had Gremlin!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 18, 2009)

Honor said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > It was a fun car. Was a little slow at the line but it could really go! *And with the rear window that went down, it helped with ventilation.* There was no A/C in mine, and just an AM radio.
> ...





I almost woke everyone up.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 18, 2009)

Richard King said:


> Well the very first was a car none of you will have ever heard of.
> It was a Morris Minor.
> A guy gave it to me for hauling junk off his vacant lot.
> Morris Minor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> I loved that thing but gradually my dad fixed up an old Willy's Jeep and I moved up to that.



Lovely cars. My mum had one and it was the first car I drove regularly. I wrote it off. One of the worst days of my life!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 18, 2009)

My first car?

1959 Rambler Classic!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 18, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> My first car?
> 
> 1959 Rambler Classic!



I thought you were going to say "The Wheel."


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 18, 2009)

Whitefield said:


>


----------



## Skyler (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmm... let me see... ah, here it is:






*whistles innocently*


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 18, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> >



The question asked what was your first "car" as in automobile. If the OP had asked for my first mode of transportation, I would have said "wheel" after "womb."


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> My first car?
> 
> 1959 Rambler Classic!


I like that Dennis! Cool lines!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 18, 2009)

You wouldn't want to buy a Nash, would you?


----------



## westerfunk (Feb 18, 2009)

1991 Mazda MX-6 stick shift ... oh yeah.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 18, 2009)

etexas said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > My first car?
> ...



Max, the only problem is that evidently half of the board thinks that I was already 59 in 59!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2009)

Honor said:


> you said the rear window helped with ventilation...
> fogged out means like you were making out and the car got all steamy or you were smoking with the windows rolled up and... oh never mind it was a joke... sorry.



Well...I never smoked in the car.

-----Added 2/18/2009 at 08:16:50 EST-----



etexas said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > It was a fun car. Was a little slow at the line but it could really go! And with the rear window that went down, it helped with ventilation. There was no A/C in mine, and just an AM radio.
> ...



Yup! Just flipped the switch. My dad bought the car in the summer of '62. I remember a trip to Oklahoma in it during the summer. Remember, no A/C...that rear window down helped it be a lot cooler.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 18, 2009)

My first car was an '82 Buick Skylark. 

My younger brother and I went in halves... I got it for two years, until I turned 18 and shipped out for basic training, and then the car was his. He ended up destroying it because he went off roading with it. No joke.


----------



## kamaujackson811 (Feb 18, 2009)

1994 Beretta + huge dent on the hood/grill. It was free....I didn't complain.


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

kamaujackson811 said:


> 1994 Beretta + huge dent on the hood/grill. It was free....I didn't complain.


Hey, free car! WHY complain!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Feb 18, 2009)

97 Mitsubishi Galant. Broke down after 6 months. Not my fault.


----------



## okcalvin (Feb 19, 2009)

*First Car: 1961 Ford Falcon*






My first ride? A 1961 Ford Falcon, acquired in 1974 for the princely sum of $256, tax, title, and dealer prep. 

______________

John Owen Butler
Pastor-Teacher
Beal Heights PCA
Lawton, OK, USA
Home


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh yeah?!? Well, I'm going to make all you guys jealous. Here was my first car (only in ultra manly powder blue instead):






Followed soon after by this sweet piece of history, the Dodge Aspen:


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 19, 2009)

okcalvin said:


> My first ride? A 1961 Ford Falcon, acquired in 1974 for the princely sum of $256, tax, title, and dealer prep.


Now that is a sharp ride! And quite a deal, even in '74!


> Oh yeah?!? Well, I'm going to make all you guys jealous. Here was my first car (only in ultra manly powder blue instead):


Tim, that first pic didn't work. So we're left wondering what fine piece of machinery we're missin'...

Kinda dig the Aspen, though.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Brad said:


> Tim, that first pic didn't work. So we're left wondering what fine piece of machinery we're missin'...
> 
> Kinda dig the Aspen, though.



Didn't work, huh? Well, take a gander at this vintage ad. You'll see an exact image of that sweet Pinto in all of its powder blue glory at the bottom of the ad:


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, that first pic didn't work. So we're left wondering what fine piece of machinery we're missin'...
> ...


Nothin' but cool, Tim, nothin' but cool... just watch out fer them rear-end collisions.. 

Had a Maverick that a buddy and I traded some... err... _contraband_ for once. One wheel always aimed a little left of the other. Was hard on tires, but could (possibly) get you to where you were going... on a good day. Gotta love them Fords!


----------



## bookslover (Feb 19, 2009)

A new 1977 Volkswagen bug. Green.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 19, 2009)

Following all of these old ads, I remember this spoof that appeared after Senator Kennedy's unfortunate accident on a certain bridge. They used to brag about how waterproof their car was and how it would even float. Well, that gave some wags a mean idea for a spoof.






The text reads quite closely to the old Volkswagen ads in most respects. 



> It floats.
> 
> The way our body is built, we'd be surprised if it didn't. The sheet of flat steel that goes underneath every Volkswagen keeps out water, as well as dirt and salt and other nasty things that can eat away at the underside of a car. So it's watertight at the bottom. And everybody knows it's easier to shut the door on a Volkswagen after you've rolled down the window a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Brad said:


> Nothin' but cool, Tim, nothin' but cool... just watch out fer them rear-end collisions..



When I was in high school and very stupid, we used to play this game where you would sneak up behind your buddy in the car in front of you and tap his bumper at about 1 mph. After I had it done to me once or twice, I realized I was in a Pinto and the lives of all involved were at risk!

Actually, I think they had fixed the problem by 1980; I don't think mine was part of the recall. It was just the last year of the Pinto. The new grill killed the Pinto!!!


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 19, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Following all of these old ads, I remember this spoof that appeared after Senator Kennedy's unfortunate accident on a certain bridge. They used to brag about how waterproof their car was and how it would even float. Well, that gave some wags a mean idea for a spoof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that ad was in National Lampoon, and VW sued over it. I thought it was pretty funny back then.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 19, 2009)

You've grown beyond "gallows" humor?


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 19, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> You've grown beyond "gallows" humor?


Nope. Guess the 'back then' might have implied that, sorry.  Still think its pretty funny, I was just in reminiscing mode. I was in 9th grade, and can remember how hilarious I thought it was.


----------



## etexas (Feb 21, 2009)

OK, as a PB old hand, we have a number of PB weekend warriors, pop in around Saturday. So I do an alloted *BUMP* This has been a fun thread, interesting seeing and hearing about those first lead-sleds, still want to here from more of our Admins and Mods! Vic and Dennis shared....come on!


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2009)

No one else??? No great memories of getting the first car??????


----------



## ww (Feb 22, 2009)

4 Door, Oldsmobile Firenza. Family scraped together about $1500 and drove it down to BJU in Greenville, SC to suprise me back in '92. It lasted about 9 or 10 months before it blew a Gasket and was unrepairable.


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2009)

whitway said:


> 4 Door, Oldsmobile Firenza. Family scraped together about $1500 and drove it down to BJU in Greenville, SC to suprise me back in '92. It lasted about 9 or 10 months before it blew a Gasket and was unrepairable.


.....Well, I wager it was a GOOD 9 months, because as I and others have noted the first car, whether a gem or junk, was a special car!


----------



## ww (Feb 22, 2009)

etexas said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > 4 Door, Oldsmobile Firenza. Family scraped together about $1500 and drove it down to BJU in Greenville, SC to suprise me back in '92. It lasted about 9 or 10 months before it blew a Gasket and was unrepairable.
> ...



True Enough!


----------



## etexas (Feb 23, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Mine was a hunk of junk also known as the 1980 Ford Pinto. It was the last year Ford (mercifully) made the monstrosity, and it was powder blue. After it was wrecked (twice), it was followed up by the far superior Dodge Aspen. No, I did not get the rich Corinthian leather seats.


There is a odd sort of pride you should have here #1 Last Pinto #2 Surviving the ownership. #3 You stood up and admitted "powder blue". A lesser man would have "fudged" on the color!


----------

